

What the? Vollmer HO 3785 Burning IRS Office Kit - hoodoof
http://www.modeltrainstuff.com/Vollmer-HO-3785-Burning-IRS-Office-Kit-p/vol-3785.htm

======
hoodoof
From product description: "Here's a scene we'd all love to see! Kit includes a
four-story tax office complete with simulated burnt roof. For added realism, a
smoke generator and flickering red light are included. Fire apparatus and
figures shown in photo are not included."

